# berry tree id please



## CurlyHfarm (Feb 1, 2007)

We have a fairly large tree in our yard that has clusters of berries that start green and turn a deep purple. they are a small smooth berry. Does anyone know what it is, and if it's edible? Thanks!


----------



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

A pic with the whole plant, with bark, stems, new leaves, old leaves, etc would help.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

What's the bark look like?
One large pit, or lots of tiny seeds?

Looks like it could be a wild cherry.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like wild cherry to me also.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Curly, I just found one of these yesterday! I looked through my berry book and I couldn't find a match for it. I'm curious.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I just found this:
http://www.nativeplantsociety.org/Hawthorn.htm
What do you think?


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

He didn't mention any thorns and the leaf and berries do look like wild cherry.
http://www.vet.purdue.edu/depts/addl/toxic/plant46.htm
And yes the berries are edible.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oops. my mistake. I had two unidentified plants with berries growing fairly close to each other. One is pretty definitely a black hawthorn. The other is the one that Curly has too. The berries on mine don't grow in long, cylindrical clusters like shown in the link that Lynne provided.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

swamp man said:


> One large pit, or lots of tiny seeds?
> 
> Looks like it could be a wild cherry.


I opened a berry and it has 3 seeds inside.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## CurlyHfarm (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for looking


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Rockytopsis said:


> Looks like wild cherry to me also.


OK I change my vote, it does not look like the wild cherries in my neck of the woods.

Nancy


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

The leaves look like just like common alder, but the fruit is totally different. Could it be an Alder Buckthorn and/or Glossy Buckthorn?

http://www.forestryimages.org/search/action.cfm?q=alder buckthorn


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Nancy_in_GA said:


> The leaves look like just like common alder, but the fruit is totally different. Could it be an Alder Buckthorn and/or Glossy Buckthorn?
> 
> http://www.forestryimages.org/search/action.cfm?q=alder buckthorn


I think you got it Nancy! 
I looked on a native plants website and they showed this buckthorn being native to this region:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhamnus_purshiana
It looks identical right down to the 3 seeds in the berry.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

So I guess if the SHTF and we need a laxative for some reason, we know where to get one now. Apparently, if you just handle this plant for a long time the laxative qualities can be absorbed thru the skin. 
Seems like this could be the makings of a practical joke somehow?
Just kidding.


----------

